# Is my fish pregnant or sick?



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello

I have a female red emperor about 4" long. She seems perfectly fine swimming around the tank without any problems. However for 2 days now during feeding it seems that she can't open her mouth. She goes up to the top of the tank for food however she doesn't take any. She doesn't hide at all during the day and just swims around however I never see her open her mouth.

Could this mean that she is pregnant or is this signs that she may be sick?

I have never had a pregnant fish before and I am not sure how they look or act...

Any info would be greatly appreciated...

Thank You
[/img]


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

If she looks like she has abulge under her chin or if it looks like she's chewing bubble gum......she's holding.


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well do they normally take cover when they are pregnant or do they just go about being themselves and swimming around. Sorry for the stupid questions but I am excited if she is pregnant. She seems pretty active however I just fed this morning and again she ran up to the food but never ate any. It does seem that she was chewing gum or tumbling something in her mouth.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

First, some correct terminology. Only live bearers (ones that give birth to live young) can really be termed pregnant. Once the eggs leave the female's body there are two options, for substrate spawner (species that lay their eggs on a surface and then tend to them untill they are free swimming) there is no special term ,though I have heard clutching or brooding (much like a hen). If the species incubated the fertilized eggs in the female's mouth until they are free swimming is called "holding".

Back to your female. If she seems normally active and swims out fo food but just seems to be unable to open her mouth, she may well be holding. They want to eat, but their instincts kick in at the last moment. Most of my females will continue to swim around like nothing has happened while they are holding. They really only start to hide if the male is continuing to harrass her or once she is very close to spitting. (or if I have been trying to catch her for a few days, she runs and hides when I walk in the room)

As long as she does not appear to be ill or injured, then just let nature take its course. She may still swallow the eggs (they often take a few trys to make it to term)


----------

